# [OT] Sorry I have not been around. (Updated 2-7)



## Dragongirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Saturday night (Jan 18th) my brother (who lives with me) was in a car accident.  Was some scary moments but he seems to be stable now.  I won't go into details but it will be a long recovery.  I don't know how much I will be around for a while.  Just wanted to let anyone know in case they wondered where I was.


----------



## Kilmore (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that, DG, and I'll pass the word.  I hope everything turns out fine.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh, Dragongirl.  I'm glad to see you again, but I'm so sorry that's what's kept you away the past little bit.  This just isn't your time of year, is it?    Best of luck to your brother; we'll all miss having you around, but if you're not here much for a while, it's understandable.

(Don't normally do this, but... a hug from over here.)


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 21, 2003)

I'll be sure to think good things for you. If you need someone to talk to, look for me. If I'm not around, you can e-mail me. Even if it is just to vent. Anything to help out.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 21, 2003)

Good luck dragonlady.

Hope your allright, and will be in the future!

Please let us know how he's doing!

If you need anything let me know. I want to help if needed.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 21, 2003)

Good luck to your brother, DG.  I'll try to send some positive stuff his way.   

We'll miss you while you're gone, but we'll all understand why.  Take care of yourself!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2003)

Welcome back - and I hope that your brother gets better...


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that. I hope he gets better.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 21, 2003)

It's good to here you're all right. I'm very sorry to here about your brother. I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 21, 2003)

best wishes for a speedy recovery, DG

come back to the Hive if you need to vent, or to be cheered up


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: [OT] Sorry I have not been around.*



			
				Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Saturday night (Jan 18th) my brother (who lives with me) was in a car accident.  Was some scary moments but he seems to be stable now.  I won't go into details but it will be a long recovery.  I don't know how much I will be around for a while.  Just wanted to let anyone know in case they wondered where I was. *




I'm really sorry to hear that.  With all you've been through that's been tough.  Hang in there.

John


----------



## Airwolf (Jan 21, 2003)

DG,

I hope your brother makes a speedy and full recovery.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your brother.



Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2003)

I hope it all works out for you and your brother, DG.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 22, 2003)

i hope it all comes out well dg, keep us posted


----------



## arwink (Jan 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear that DG.  Wish your brother a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

*offers a mute hug and additional hopings to the above*


----------



## incognito (Jan 27, 2003)

Very glad to hear that he is still with you.  I knwo what it's like to lose family.

Here's wishing your bro a speedy recovery


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 27, 2003)

May the recovery both physically and emotionalyy come quick and without complication.


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Jan 27, 2003)

Get well soon, brother of DragonGirl.

--Hopeful Spikey


----------



## Kaiyosama (Jan 29, 2003)

A little late, but best of luck to you and your brother.  I hope all goes well.

If you need anything, you know where to ask


----------



## Airwolf (Feb 7, 2003)

I don’t mean to be nosey, but how about an update on your brother, DG, how is he doing?



Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## Dragongirl (Feb 7, 2003)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *I don’t mean to be nosey, but how about an update on your brother, DG, how is he doing? *



They had thought about letting him come home last week, even though he is still in casts.  But combination of living upstairs and only having me here made them decide to wait a little longer.  Maybe this weekend if arrangements can be made.    He will have his leg in a cast for at least 4-5 more months, and has a broken arm and several ribs which will heal faster than that.

He will be totally dependant on me when he does come home, with a visit from a nurse.  So, this really bites into my ability to find a job, not that I have had much success in that regard.  Anyway, that is what is going on.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi, Dragongirl.

It is good to have you back.  I hope that your brother has a full and speedy recovery.  (Physical therapy will be very important.  I hope he has a good therapist.)

I understand about  the job hunt. Mine is not going that well either.


----------

